# Oxiplex® — синтетический резорбируемый материал для профилактики синдрома оперированного позвоночник



## Andrey108 (15 Окт 2013)

Одной из нерешенных проблем современной спинальной хирургии является профилактика развития синдрома оперированного позвоночника. По данным исследователей этот синдром выявлен у 38% больных, перенесших хирургическое вмешательство. Самой частой его причиной является развитие в ответ на травму рубцово-спаечного процесса в эпидуральном пространстве (эпидуральный фиброз). Поиск решения этой сложной проблемы привел к появлению материалов предупреждающих развитие фиброза. Во всем мире признанным лидером среди таких материалов является гель *Oxiplex®*.
*Состав материала*
*Oxiplex®* представляет собой резорбируемый стерильный гель, состоящий из полимеров, которые уже давно положительно зарекомендовали себя в медицине:

*Оксид полиэтилена* — водный раствор полимера оксида этилена. Вступает во взаимодействие с протеинами образующими матрикс рубцово-фиброзной ткани предотвращая образование спаек.
*Карбоксиметилцеллюлоза* — водный раствор полисахарида глюкозы, придает вязкость материалу.
*Хлорид кальция* и *натри*я добавлены в качестве стабилизаторов.
*Механизм действия*
В результате декомпрессионного хирургического вмешательства на позвоночнике (ламинэктомия, ламинотомия, дискэктомия) обнажаются твердая мозговая оболочка и корешки спинного мозга. В ответ на травму происходит выброс биологически активных веществ (медиаторов воспаления) и миграция фибробластов. Начинается процесс образования спаек, в который вовлекаются и твердая мозговая оболочка, и нервные волокна.






*Oxiplex®* наносится по окончании основного этапа операции и покрывает обнаженную поверхность корешков спинного мозга и твердую мозговую оболочку. Взаимодействуя с белками фиброзно-рубцового матрикса он предотвращает образование спаек, а также становится барьером между корешками спинного мозга и медиаторами воспаления.





Гель *Oxiplex®* прозрачный, что дает возможность хирургу наблюдать состояние операционного поля, а также легко удаляется при необходимости повторной операции. Находясь в организме, материал не вызывает ответной реакции, а по истечении 28-30 суток гидролизируется и удаляется макрофагами.
*Oxiplex®* поставляется готовым к употреблению, в стерильном шприце объемом 3,0 мл. Для удобства введения материала, шприц снабжен гибким аппликатором.

*Эффективность*
Эффективность действия материала была доказана в результате проспективного, рандомизированного, мульти-центрового исследования проводимого в США в 2008 году. Наблюдались 352 пациента после хирургического вмешательства на поясничном отделе позвоночника в течении 6 месяцев. Результаты исследования доказали безопасность и эффективность применения геля *Oxiplex®* для профилактики развития синдрома оперированного позвоночника.





Эффективность, безопасность и простота применения геля *Oxiplex®* делает его надежным и действенным средством для профилактики синдрома оперированного позвоночника. Успешное применение материала в ходе 400 000 операций во всем мире подтверждает это.



*Уважаемые хирурги, что Вы думаете по поводу применения данного геля при операциях, действительно ли он так эффективен ?*


----------

